# Pyrotect Helmets - Your Opinion, Please



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm thinking of getting a full face helmet for HPDEs. The Bell Store has a Pyrotect for $248.45, which seems to be a good price for a SA2005 FF helmet 

Any opinions on Pyrotect?

TIA,
Mark


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't think I could bring myself to buy a helmet that I didn't try on.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

Pyrotect helmets are good enough. Not great. I've used one before. Can't remember which size I actually wore, but it was just a bit too big. The smaller size that much too small.

I would say that if it fits you right, get it. If not, it's worth up to $100 to find one that fits you just so...


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> I don't think I could bring myself to buy a helmet that I didn't try on.


Wrrd. The Bell Store is about a half hour away from my place, so I will go there and try them on before buying one. I just wanna make sure a Pyrotect is a good choice before driving there 



ffej said:


> Pyrotect helmets are good enough. Not great. I've used one before. Can't remember which size I actually wore, but it was just a bit too big. The smaller size that much too small.
> 
> I would say that if it fits you right, get it. If not, it's worth up to $100 to find one that fits you just so...


Can you please elaborate on why you feel Pyrotect isn't great? I wanna get something comfortable, ya know? :fruit:


----------



## reb03 (Sep 15, 2005)

I am not familiar with the Pyrotect brand; however the less expensive helmets are generally heavier. If it***8217;s an SA 2005 helmet then it had to pass the same standard as Bell, Arai and Simpson but beyond that standard nobody knows if the Pyrotect protects your head as well. I also just had to get a new helmet because my Snell 1995 Arai is no longer valid at BMWCCA HPDEs. I was excited to hear the Bell M3/M4 and some comparable Simpson helmets were in the $350-$390 price range. All the helmets were SA 2005 so presumably they will all protect my head equally but once I tried on the far more expensive Arai helmet I remembered why I originally got one for my motorcycle years ago ***8211; fit and comfort. An uncomfortable helmet will make for a miserable experience so get the one that fits best within the budget.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

markseven said:


> Can you please elaborate on why you feel Pyrotect isn't great? I wanna get something comfortable, ya know? :fruit:


To put it as simply as I can, the helmet I wore just didn't fit on my head the way the Arai & HJCs that I've tried....


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

reb03 said:


> I am not familiar with the Pyrotect brand; however the less expensive helmets are generally heavier. If it's an SA 2005 helmet then it had to pass the same standard as Bell, Arai and Simpson but beyond that standard nobody knows if the Pyrotect protects your head as well. I also just had to get a new helmet because my Snell 1995 Arai is no longer valid at BMWCCA HPDEs. I was excited to hear the Bell M3/M4 and some comparable Simpson helmets were in the $350-$390 price range. All the helmets were SA 2005 so presumably they will all protect my head equally but once I tried on the far more expensive Arai helmet I remembered why I originally got one for my motorcycle years ago - fit and comfort. An uncomfortable helmet will make for a miserable experience so get the one that fits best within the budget.





ffej said:


> To put it as simply as I can, the helmet I wore just didn't fit on my head the way the Arai & HJCs that I've tried....


Thanks, guys - I will try on a few high-end helmets and see if the difference is substantial.


----------

